# Looking for housing near Pisa



## loki_racer (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife is considering taking a job that will relocate us near Pisa. I have tried finding long term (non-vacation) rentals, but have had problems since the Pisa area seems to be a tourist/vacation destination.

Can anyone point me to a good website for locating rental properties in the area?

For non-military US citizens living in Italy, or abroad for that matter, do I understand correctly that as long as I spend 330 of 365 days abroad, I am eligible for up to $91,000 in federal income tax reimbursement? Should I consider moving to a state that doesn't have income tax prior to moving overseas so that while overseas I am not required to pay state income tax? What income tax obligations will I have towards Italy if I live in Italy, as a US government contractor's husband, and work for a company in California?

Thanks for the help.


----------

